# Dyed ash



## Jonkou (Mar 10, 2021)

One way to dress up an ordinary piece of wood, black thinned back then navy blue on 1/4 sawn ash with oil and wax finish. The ambient light plays on the color, shop fluorescent and daylight, hard to capture on a iPad camera. Pics are the same piece.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 3 | Creative 1


----------



## Arn213 (Mar 10, 2021)

Nice. I would love to to see you do another version with a “cerusing technique” on the open pore ash.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 10, 2021)

John, you punched that one black and blue till it fell out of the ring! 
Nice...

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## trc65 (Mar 10, 2021)

Love that finish!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Karl_TN (Mar 10, 2021)

The top two pics really shows a stark color difference. Nice effect.

I’ve noticed many blacks are really a very dark blue or very dark purple when thinned out. If you thinned your black dye and put a dot on a coffee filter or paper towel then I’d be curious to know if the base color is blue.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Mar 11, 2021)

Incredible effect! The iPad, or any other camera, is not as good as the human eye, but the impact of varying light conditions would play similar tricks in person. Interested to know other color combinations that would be as dynamic as the one you've shown here. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Jonkou (Mar 11, 2021)

Just recently started playing with these and Transtint dyes, not sure where it will go yet, goal is to make ordinary wood sellable. Haven’t tried liming yet good idea Arn. Don’t see any trace of blue Karl. Black under green on ash looks good, yellow is... yellow, don’t have pics. Navy blue under turquoise on black locust has a copper tint, chemical reaction of some sort with the oil finish, like this one. Ox blood under red on maple has a great changing effect, will really pop on heavy curly. Green is ok.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Mar 11, 2021)

Ah - love the smell of leather dyes! 

That is just over the top. Gotta get out some of my leather dyes and try it. 

Did an office for a Neurologist a couple of decades ago - maybe three decades. He wanted wood veneer wallpaper stained black, but wanted depth to the black. He had some inferior designer (and no - I did not misspell that) give me a "recipe" to use. It had either 7 or 9 steps with different stains to come out with a "black". Let's say I was skeptical, but the doc was paying good money and the customer is always right! I believe it started as mahogany veneer wallpaper. Surprisingly it came out pretty cool. It had a depth that just using black stain wouldn't give. That has stayed with me since - one will not find "black - neither ivory or lamp" on my watercolor pallette - always mix it. Much more interesting, more vibrant and less "flat". Usually ultramarine blue and burnt sienna. Fun to watch them combine on paper also.

Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Nature Man (Mar 11, 2021)

Thanks for sharing your exploratory efforts! Making ordinary wood look extraordinary is a great challenge. Look forward to hearing about future success stories, as well as those combos that should be avoided. Chuck

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## aag562 (Mar 11, 2021)

Jonkou said:


> One way to dress up an ordinary piece of wood, black thinned back then navy blue on 1/4 sawn ash with oil and wax finish. The ambient light plays on the color, shop fluorescent and daylight, hard to capture on a iPad camera. Pics are the same piece.
> 
> View attachment 204933View attachment 204934View attachment 204935


As you might know I'm pretty new at this what size are those I'd like to try to make one I have some beach that I just got from this site and would like to try to make them the boat five by five


----------



## Mike Hill (Mar 11, 2021)

aag562 said:


> As you might know I'm pretty new at this what size are those I'd like to try to make one I have some beach that I just got from this site and would like to try to make them the boat five by five


Whoops spell check got ya!


----------



## Jonkou (Mar 11, 2021)

aag562 said:


> As you might know I'm pretty new at this what size are those I'd like to try to make one I have some beach that I just got from this site and would like to try to make them the boat five by five


See the recent thread Production Work for size. It’s good to be inspired by others but do your own thing and create something that’s yours, only limits are your imagination and skill.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## aag562 (Mar 11, 2021)

Jonkou said:


> See the recent thread Production Work for size. It’s good to be inspired by others but do your own thing and create something that’s yours, only limits are your imagination and skill.
> 
> View attachment 204948


You are 100 percent correct about making it mine own style but right now I don't know what that is!!! I do know that I love burl and resin hybrids and I could see myself doing something along these lines. The dying and finish is also something that I am trying to make my own but until I get into it and try different techniques I will never figure out what makes me happy when I am done. I love learning...7 months ago I would have looked at you strangely when you started talking about burl or stabilizing wood, negative rack? How can a rack be negative I would have asked you. So my journey through this has only just begun.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jonkou (Mar 11, 2021)

You’re right you’ve only just begun and have so much to learn, every Turner has been where you are. Enjoy your journey and learn as you go, try different things, some you’ll adopt some not, find what works for you... most important thing is do it safely. Was once told by a well known mentor “To become a master at anything you must do it 10,000 times”. Still striving...
Been making these since before digital cameras and still learn something every studio session.

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1


----------



## aag562 (Mar 11, 2021)

Jonkou said:


> You’re right you’ve only just begun and have so much to learn, every Turner has been where you are. Enjoy your journey and learn as you go, try different things, some you’ll adopt some not, find what works for you... most important thing is do it safely. Was once told by a well known mentor “To become a master at anything you must do it 10,000 times”. Still striving...
> Been making these since before digital cameras and still learn something every studio session.
> 
> View attachment 204953


I guess I am going to have to figure out how to live to be 125 to get to master level. Im striving to be at the Pro - amateur level. The only thing I have to do is learn to stay focused there's so many different facets and rabbit holes in this hobby that you can lose yourself I never get anything accomplished

Reactions: Agree 4


----------

